
Disney Bomb - retSava
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_bomb
======
retSava
After the recent postings about various nuclear weapons, I went down a wiki-
fork-bomb and came across this, the "Disney Bomb". According to TFA
anecdotally this bomb and even category of bombs
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthquake_bomb](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthquake_bomb))
was inspired or even triggered by a propaganda movie produced by Disney
studios
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victory_Through_Air_Power_(fil...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victory_Through_Air_Power_\(film\))).

This arms race in bomb and armor development is fascinating and terrifying at
the same time. One place where this is seen very clear is in how armored
vehicles (afv, tanks, etc) and their armor develops over time compared to the
kind of rounds that is conventional at the time. For example, I was surprised
that explosive reactive armor wasn't as efficient by itself nowadays since
it's common to use very long, hard, needle-like projectiles that aren't as
affected by ERA. Some tanks try to alleviate this by introducing a large void
space and distance between layers in which the "needle" will tumble, losing
lots of energy. See eg the turret front armor of the strv122
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stridsvagn_122](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stridsvagn_122)).
That angled thing is mostly empty air.

